# Guardiola al Milan: sogno o realtà?



## admin (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Aggiornamento 16 Dicembre 2012: *

Galliani":Guardiola non era una bufala, lo seguiamo"


Aggiornamento *16 Novembre 2012
*
*Berlusconi* punta tutto su *Guardiola *per la panchina del* Milan*. Secondo alcuni, ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra il Presidente e lo stesso Guardiola qualche settimana fa. Bisogna superare la concorrenza di *City e Chelsea*

http://www.milanworld.net/guardiola-al-milan-sogno-o-realta-vt1485-22.html#post61601



Secondo El Mundo Deportivo: Contatti tra Guardiola e Berlusconi |


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2012)

Che Berlusconi sia calcisticamente innamorato di Guardiola non c'è dubbio. Certo credo avrebbe delle esigenze che il Milan non può assolutamente soddisfare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ammesso che questi contatti non siano falsi, in questi giorni Guardiola spiegherà a Silvio che se lo vuole sulla panchina del Milan deve come minimo mettere a disposizione 100 milioni per il mercato, come minimo.
Detto questo l'anno prossimo o si continua con Allergia o squadra a Tassotti/Galli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Ottobre 2012)

se viene guardiola(allenatore che non mi convince) mi sembra ovvio che diventerebbe scontato l'ingresso di soci o addirittura la cessione definitiva della società,in quanto il buon Pep non verrebbe a rovinarsi la reputazione con una squadraccia simile all'attuale che attuamente è la 7a-8a forza del campionato.

Di conseguenza se a fine campionato viene annunciato guardiola,esulterei


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2012)

Il Mundo Deportivo, è un po come tuttosport o il corriere dello sport.
Che poi vorrei capire una cosa. Abbiamo venduto ibra perche il suo ingaggio e vai a prendere un allenatore che ha lo stesso ingaggio? Tra l'altro senza garanzie..
eheheh ma ibra e guardaroba non posso stare insieme

Mi tenevo ibra tutta la vita


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2012)

A parte tutto il resto (squadra scarsa, società senza soldi, etc etc). Per quale motivo Guardiola, dopo un anno sabbatico, dovrebbe prendere in mano una squadra che non giocherà la Champions?


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sicuro che Guardiola abbia un ingaggio così alto? 

Dubito che avesse deciso per un anno sabbatico con un ingaggio di 12mln a stagione.

Cmq Guardiola al Milan sarebbe una salvezza. Lui senza progetto (e non intendo Top Player, ma progetto) non verrebbe assolutamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A parte tutto il resto (squadra scarsa, società senza soldi, etc etc). Per quale motivo Guardiola, dopo un anno sabbatico, dovrebbe prendere in mano una squadra che non giocherà la Champions?



Secondo me TUTTI credono di arrivare terzi.

Berlusconi poi, conoscendo darà gia per scontato che saremmo tra i primi 3


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me TUTTI credono di arrivare terzi.
> 
> Berlusconi poi, conoscendo darà gia per scontato che saremmo tra i primi 3



Ma figurati. Difficilmente entreremo in Europa League, altro che terzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A parte tutto il resto (squadra scarsa, società senza soldi, etc etc). Per quale motivo Guardiola, dopo un anno sabbatico, dovrebbe prendere in mano una squadra che non giocherà la Champions?



bhè magari se viene,vuol dire che c'è un progetto con dei soldi(non dico tanti soldi,ma dei soldi) da poter spendere,e magari creare una squadra competitiva tra 2 anni,cercando di vincere il campionato il primo anno.
Sarebbe anche una sfida affascinante quella di riportare il Milan(e di conseguenza il calcio italiano)tra le grandi d'europa,e se ci riuscisse,nessuno potrebbe più dirgli che era buono solo con i marziani del barça


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

con i soldi del monopoli?


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Guardiola mi piacerebbe, perchè con lui in panchina si potrebbero avere ottimi giocatori in rosa. Ma la domanda è la solita, i soldi dove sono? La prima cosa da fare sarebbe veramente cedere la società, soprattutto se dobbiamo tornare ad essere competitivi a partire dall'anno prossimo.


----------



## Frikez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Mundo Deportivo, è un po come tuttosport o il corriere dello sport.
> Che poi vorrei capire una cosa. Abbiamo venduto ibra perche il suo ingaggio e vai a prendere un allenatore che ha lo stesso ingaggio? Tra l'altro senza garanzie..
> eheheh ma ibra e guardaroba non posso stare insieme
> 
> Mi tenevo ibra tutta la vita



Abbiamo venduto Ibra perchè sta sulle palle a Guardiola 
La nostra dirigenza è troppo avanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2012)

ma magari...significa avere un progetto


----------



## Petrecte (9 Ottobre 2012)

Crederò ad un progetto quando inaugureranno lo stadio di propietà....


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Crederò ad un progetto quando inaugureranno lo stadio di propietà....



Fidati che anche con uno stadio nuovo il buon Galliani avrebbe preso lo stesso Mesbah, Costant e Traorè.
Lo stadio di proprietà dev'essere la ciliegina sulla torta non la base. Ci sono troppi elementi di un progetto che stanno al di sopra di un semplice stadio di proprietà. Elementi che in questi ultimi anni sono stati gestiti da cani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2012)

Se l'idea è quellla di affidargli una squadra giovane, di puntare sui Cristante, Faraone, De Sciglio, Ely eccetera con qualche italiano vecchio a tenere lo spogliatoio non è una brutta idea.


A Guardiola i soldi interessano poco, gli piacciono le sfide.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se l'idea è quellla di affidargli una squadra giovane, di puntare sui Cristante, Faraone, De Sciglio, Ely eccetera con qualche italiano vecchio a tenere lo spogliatoio non è una brutta idea.
> 
> 
> A Guardiola i soldi interessano poco, gli piacciono le sfide.



Mmmm insomma. Al Barça, se non erro, prendeva una decina di milioni a stagione.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se l'idea è quellla di affidargli una squadra giovane, di puntare sui Cristante, Faraone, De Sciglio, Ely eccetera con qualche italiano vecchio a tenere lo spogliatoio non è una brutta idea.
> 
> 
> A Guardiola i soldi interessano poco, gli piacciono le sfide.



.....sarà anche attratto dalle sfide ma per me non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mmmm insomma. Al Barça, se non erro, prendeva una decina di milioni a stagione.


Beh, poteva tranquillamente prenderli per un altro anno volendo vedere, invece ha lasciato perdere...


Magari sbaglio, ma per me non va persuaso coi soldi ma con le idee ( certo, ci vogliono pure i soldi, ma non sono la componente principale secondo me )


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A parte tutto il resto (squadra scarsa, società senza soldi, etc etc). Per quale motivo Guardiola, dopo un anno sabbatico, dovrebbe prendere in mano una squadra che non giocherà la Champions?



Per li sordi.Tanto di champions ne ha vinte gia' a vagonate.Comunque se ne parla un quotidiano catalano,c'è qualcosa di vero!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per li sordi.Tanto di champions ne ha vinte gia' a vagonate.Comunque se ne parla un quotidiano catalano,c'è qualcosa di vero!



Una cosa è sicura, se Berlusconi vuole veramente Guardiola lo prenderà senza farsi problemi di soldi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Mah spero solo che avvenga qualcosa di buono la prossima estate. Se Guardiola si può, ben venga, ma non penso che assieme a lui vengano anche giocatori di qualità.


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2012)

Saranno baggianate...il nano viene solo al trofeo berlusconi e se e va dopo 30', cioe' non gliene fotte niente, non sa nemmeno che abbiamo persi il derby secondo me ...


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Ottobre 2012)

contatti sicuramente, sicuramente il berlusca lo vorra, ha la convinzione che per giocare bene basta l'allenatore e visto che il suo barcellona vinceva ed esaltava le folle farà la stessa cosa con qualsiasi altra squadra, da vedere se guardiola accetta


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Ottobre 2012)

il nano sta sbaraccando tutto, ma quale guardiola....parliamoci chiaro....si sta persino ritirando dalla vita politica, mediaset perde colpi su colpi e lui sulla via degli 80 anni penserebbe ancora a buttare soldi nel milan ? 

utopia. 

e poi chi glielo fa fare a guardiola a sfancularsi una carriera in un milan da ricostruire dalla testa ai piedi, quando può benissimo andare in premier in chelsea/city/united pronte a dargli un mercato a tot zeri ?


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2012)

Guardiola non viene qui a fare la figura del peracottaro


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il nano sta sbaraccando tutto, ma quale guardiola....parliamoci chiaro....si sta persino ritirando dalla vita politica, mediaset perde colpi su colpi e lui sulla via degli 80 anni penserebbe ancora a buttare soldi nel milan ?
> 
> utopia.
> 
> e poi chi glielo fa fare a guardiola a sfancularsi una carriera in un milan da ricostruire dalla testa ai piedi, quando può benissimo andare in premier in chelsea/city/united pronte a dargli un mercato a tot zeri ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

Più che altro mi chiedo che senso abbia smobilitare se poi vai a prendere Guardiola.


----------



## Frikez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il nano sta sbaraccando tutto, ma quale guardiola....parliamoci chiaro....si sta persino ritirando dalla vita politica, mediaset perde colpi su colpi e lui sulla via degli 80 anni penserebbe ancora a buttare soldi nel milan ?
> 
> utopia.
> 
> e poi chi glielo fa fare a guardiola a sfancularsi una carriera in un milan da ricostruire dalla testa ai piedi, quando può benissimo andare in premier in chelsea/city/united pronte a dargli un mercato a tot zeri ?


Beh, sarebbe una sfida affascinante per lui..il Milan anche se in declino resta per tradizione uno dei primi 5 club al mondo..è ovvio che non accetterebbe mai una situazione del genere ma vorrebbe delle garanzie tecniche e un progetto almeno triennale da portare avanti.

Io comunque ci credo poco, quasi 0 proprio per i motivi che hai elencato te. Al Psg e al City non andrà, potrebbe finire al Chelsea o al limite allo United sempre se Ferguson decide di mollare, anche se lì vedo Mourinho in netto vantaggio che non aspetta altro per tornare in Premier.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Ottobre 2012)

Per me non è così utopistico, anzi.

Il problema non sarebbero i soldi, ma il progetto. Vedremo, la cosa sicura è che questo sarà l'ultimo anno di Allegri [sempre che lo finisca]

Certo che Pep


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2012)

Beh, che sia l'ultimo anno (o forse l'ultima settimana) è certo 

Io non gli do nessuna colpa per lo scempio di quest'anno. Anzi, una colpa ce l'ha: doveva andarsene in estate.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo il Mundo Deportivo e la Gazzetta dello Sport anche il quotidiano madrileno *Marca* parla della volontà di Silvio Berlusconi di vedere Pep Guardiola sulla panchina del Milan. Le cifre dell’eventuale contratto sono quelle che riportavamo ieri: 6 milioni di euro per quattro anni di contratto. Pare che un contatto con l’ex allenatore del Barcellona sia avvenuto durante la presenza del Milan a New York all’interno del World Football Challenge.


----------



## Dottorm (10 Ottobre 2012)

Bah. Non vedo proprio come la cosa possa essere possibile, sia per lo stipendio di Guardiola, sia per l'anno rimanente da pagare ad Allegri, sia per le garanzie tecniche che esigerebbe lo spagnolo....


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh, sarebbe una sfida affascinante per lui..il Milan anche se in declino resta per tradizione uno dei primi 5 club al mondo..è ovvio che non accetterebbe mai una situazione del genere ma vorrebbe delle garanzie tecniche e un progetto almeno triennale da portare avanti.



ormai credo che questa storia del "nome milan" nel mondo valga meno di zero. 
si ok, abbiamo la tradizione, la bacheca, la storia.....ma a un allenatore, quando può interessare tutto ciò ? 

uno vuole garanzie tecniche, liquidità da spendere sul mercato per allestire uno squadrone e tutto ciò che ne consegue. 
altrimenti pure il nottingham forest sarebbe ambito. 

e poi la serie A è in declino inesorabile, magari uno preferisce una medio-grande d'inghilterra (tipo villas boas al tottenham), piuttosto che una top 3 italiana.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Guardiola al Milan, affare da 50 milioni
Un contratto di quattro anni a circa sei milioni di euro netti a stagione, il doppio calcolandoci anche le tasse da pagare; le cifre che girano attorno al possibile approdo di Pep Guardiola al Milan sono veramente impressionanti.

Silvio Berlusconi si sarebbe recato personalmente a New York per tentare di convincere l'ex tecnico del Barcellona, suo vero sogno proibito ormai da diverso tempo. Anche l'anno scorso, quando i rossoneri affrontarono i blaugrana in Champions, ci fu un primo incontro, ma poi il discorso finì lì.

Ora, però, con il Milan in piena crisi Guardiola è visto come l'uomo che possa risollevare la squadra. I rossoneri sono undicesimi con soli sette punti conquistati in sette gare e attraversa una delle crisi più grosse degli ultimi anni.

Nonostante tutto, Adriano Galliani ha confermato la fiducia in Massimiliano Allegri anche dopo il ko nel derby contro l'Inter (0-1). Roberto Baggio e Paolo Maldini rimangono delle idee, ma il sogno è Guardiola.

calciomercato.com


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Ottobre 2012)

Si, 50 milioni, Berlusconi a New York. Sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2012)

Bah comunque devo dire che mofrigno ha rivoluzionato il ruolo di un allenatore in squadra..

Fino a 10-20 anni fa, un allenatore è importante ma non si dava tanto peso, erano i giocatori che erano importanti. Ora sembra che se cambi allenatore la squadra giochi bene. 

Abbiamo una rosa di cessi, 50 mil servono per prendere gente che sa giocare non un allenatore


----------



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Estratto dall'intervista concessa da Paola Ferrari a calcissimo.com 
Berlusconi non parla più, dimostrando disinteresse, credi voglia disimpegnarsi dal Milan? “Secondo me è come in politica, sta alla finestra per vedere cosa succede. *Sono sicura che ha contattato Guardiola, *valuterà attraverso le sue amicizie in Russia se far entrare qualcuno nel capitale della società, tenendo la maggioranza, oppure con qualche suo amico sceicco”.

fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Ottobre 2012)

il problema è che berlusconi crede che per convincere qualcuno a venire al milan, basti chiederglielo. 

Ricordo ancora quando andò da ronaldo prima della finale tra united e barcellona e dopo disse "ho detto a ronaldo che mi piacerebbe vederlo al milan". A rincojonito guarda che il presidente del milan sei tu, se ti piaceva così tanto ronaldo bastava comprarlo.


Detto questo, anche tito vilanova sta facendo sfracelli quest'anno. sarà merito suo, come lo fu di guardiola, oppure il porcellona è un PELINO forte?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Giorgio Porrà,* intervenuto a "Sky Sport 24", ha parlato della situazione del Milan e delle voci sul possibile arrivo di Pep Guardiola: "Allegri rischia se perde a Roma? Non so se rischia, ma deve provare qualcosa di nuovo. Non è ammissibile ripetere tutti quegli errori su calcio piazzato. Poi in fase offensiva sette gol sono troppo pochi, se poi consideriamo che sono arrivati solo da due marcatori. Guardiola? L'arrivo di Guardiola non è in linea con le scelte economiche effettuate dal Milan in estate e con l'abbattimento del monte ingaggi. Poi è abituato ai grandi campioni, alla Cantera..."


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Bomba dalla Spagna: Guardiola al Milan con Baggio e Maldini*

Pep Guardiola al Milan con Roberto Baggio e Paolo Maldini: questa la notizia-indiscrezione bomba svelata dal quotidiano spagnolo El Mundo Deportivo.
Il presidente Berlusconi avrebbe infatti deciso di destinare 6 milioni netti a stagione del suo budget al migliore allenatore del mondo, attualmente senza team per propria scelta, offrendogli un contratto quadriennale. Questo era già stato anticipato da Repubblica qualche giorno fa.
Ma la cosa clamorosa è che Guardiola sarebbe stato allettato dalla promessa di avere nel suo staff nientemeno che l’ex-compagno dei tempi del Brescia Roberto Baggio, e di un ex finora dato in aperto dissidio con la società, ovvero Paolo Maldini.
L’operazione è ovviamente tutt’altro che semplice, dato che il Divn Codino ha un contratto con la la Nazionale, mentre con l’ex-capitano andrebbero appianati alcuni contrasti, ma certo che se fosse fattibile per Guardiola sarebbe un’offerta davvero interessante, e con uno staff di ex-fuoriclasse del pallone difficilmente riproducibile altrove.
Per ora nessuna risposta ufficiale da parte dell’interessato

Fonte: Radio Game Fox, dirette sport, musica e news


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ci siamo fatti castelli incredibili per meno di un quarto delle voci che stanno uscendo su Guardiola-Milan


Incredibile, ma che succede ?


----------



## Brain84 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola al Milan con Roberto Baggio e Paolo Maldini: questa la notizia-indiscrezione bomba svelata dal quotidiano spagnolo El Mundo Deportivo.
> Il presidente Berlusconi avrebbe infatti deciso di destinare 6 milioni netti a stagione del suo budget al migliore allenatore del mondo, attualmente senza team per propria scelta, offrendogli un contratto quadriennale. Questo era già stato anticipato da Repubblica qualche giorno fa.
> Ma la cosa clamorosa è che Guardiola sarebbe stato allettato dalla promessa di avere nel suo staff nientemeno che l’ex-compagno dei tempi del Brescia Roberto Baggio, e di un ex finora dato in aperto dissidio con la società, ovvero Paolo Maldini.
> L’operazione è ovviamente tutt’altro che semplice, dato che il Divn Codino ha un contratto con la la Nazionale, mentre con l’ex-capitano andrebbero appianati alcuni contrasti, ma certo che se fosse fattibile per Guardiola sarebbe un’offerta davvero interessante, e con uno staff di ex-fuoriclasse del pallone difficilmente riproducibile altrove.
> ...



Non ci credo manco se lo vedo. Sarebbe una cosa a dir poco epica, per questo non avverrà mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2012)

La Gazzetta di domani lancia la bomba... viaggio di Galliani direzione New York per portare subito Guardiola a Milano, ordine del Berlusca


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2012)

Berlusconi ha scelto Guardiola. Galliani presto a New York |


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Ottobre 2012)

Si e Guardiola cosa fa?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Ottobre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Si e Guardiola cosa fa?



fa il 4-3-3,il modulo ideale per questo organico,siano pieni di punte esterne.Perlomeno sfrutteremmo il potenziale offensivo con pep.Magari


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Ottobre 2012)

che arrivi ora mi sembra follia con una squadraccia del genere,a gennaio magari se gli promettono qualche buon acquisto è già più verosimile come cosa. Ma se proprio dovrà arrivare sarà l'anno prossimo secondo me.
Felice di essere smentito poi,sia chiaro


----------



## Principe (11 Ottobre 2012)

A me di guardiola in se non me ne frega un piffero...... Il punto e' che se prendiamo guardiola torniamo quanto meno a far mercato magari giovani con ingaggi non folli perciò che ben venga guardiola perché vuol dire progetto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> A me di guardiola in se non me ne frega un piffero...... Il punto e' che se prendiamo guardiola torniamo quanto meno a far mercato magari giovani con ingaggi non folli perciò che ben venga guardiola perché vuol dire progetto



concordo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> A me di guardiola in se non me ne frega un piffero...... Il punto e' che se prendiamo guardiola torniamo quanto meno a far mercato magari giovani con ingaggi non folli perciò che ben venga guardiola perché vuol dire progetto



Esattamente,ma guardiola penso voglia comunque rendersi competitivo da subito quindi penso che il mercato non verrebbe fatto solo da giovani

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> A me di guardiola in se non me ne frega un piffero...... Il punto e' che se prendiamo guardiola torniamo quanto meno a far mercato magari giovani con ingaggi non folli perciò che ben venga guardiola perché vuol dire progetto



Esattamente,ma guardiola penso voglia comunque rendersi competitivo da subito quindi penso che il mercato non verrebbe fatto solo da giovani


----------



## The Ripper (11 Ottobre 2012)

credo vada contro l'attuale politica economica.
vedo meglio maldini e baggio, un sogno. in qualsiasi ruolo.


----------



## Principe (11 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Esattamente,ma guardiola penso voglia comunque rendersi competitivo da subito quindi penso che il mercato non verrebbe fatto solo da giovani
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Certo certo ti do ragione ma cmq rispetto allo scempio attuale io mi accontentò anche di solo giovani a 1 condizione che si torni a giocare a calcio nn certo il calcio di allegri ma il vero DNA milan

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq secondo me di fa davvero troppi indizi mi fanno pensare che a luglio arriva guardiola


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2012)

Arrivano fabregas, mbiua, tevez, anderson, d.alves e sirigu, poi ad agosto vengono presi ilicic de rossi e il 31 agosto torna t.silva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sembra ormai evidente che qualche contatto ci sia davvero.... aspettiamo.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Ottobre 2012)

Troppa fantasia per me. Io continuo a vederlo molto più banalmente in quel di Londra, sponda Chelsea.


----------



## gabuz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Penso che Guardiola potrebbe essere allettato di un progetto con giovani di qualità però. Oggi come oggi dovremmo cambiare tutto il nostro centrocampo ad eccezione, forse, di De Jong e Montolivo. Questo è l'unico aspetto che mi rende dubbioso.


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2012)

Magari se Ilvio sceglie l'allenatore decide anche di spendere qualcosa sul mercato.


----------



## Butcher (11 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo!


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io non ne capisco il senso.


----------



## robs91 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Queste voci destabilizzano ancora di più l'ambiente.In ogni caso per me è una bufala.


----------



## Dottorm (11 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Magari se Ilvio sceglie l'allenatore decide anche di spendere qualcosa sul mercato.



Ragazzi, Ilvio si è rotto il belino di spendere soldi per il Milan, quando lo capirete....


----------



## chicagousait (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io nn ci credo affatto. Nn vuol spendere niente per la squadra e poi dovrebbe spendere 50 milioni per Guardiola??? Lui vorrebbe una squadra di campioni nn di zombie


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Berlusconi a Galliani: 'Prendi Guardiola'

Ci sarebbe già un volo prenotato e un appuntamento fissato.
Berlusconi a Galliani: "Vai a New York e convinci Guardiola".
_
Il Milan fa sul serio per Pep Guardiola: la famiglia Berlusconi, cioè Silvio e sua figlia Barbara, è decisa a cercare di convincerlo a scegliere il Milan e il corteggiamento è concreto. Ci sono già stati contatti con l’entourage del tecnico per organizzare un primo incontro, e Adriano Galliani potrebbe vedersi con l’ex allenatore del Barçellona nel fine settimana a New York, città che visita di frequente perché ci vive la figlia Micol. C’era già un appuntamento, ma il viaggio potrebbe anche essere rimandato, perché il momento non è ideale per un colloquio esplorativo: nascondersi non è facile neanche a New York, e con le nubi che si addensano sul capo di Allegri un incontro avrebbe un chiaro significato di sfiducia nell’allenatore attuale. Invece l’idea del Milan, presidente compreso, è che Allegri debba possibilmente restare fino a fine stagione. Poi potrebbe cominciare una nuova era. Tutta da inventare.

Pressing - Perché non sarà facile far presa su Guardiola, che ha già visto i rappresentanti di parecchi club europei: le maggiori squadre inglesi, più il Bayern, potrebbero essere mete appetibili, ma nessuno è in grado a questo punto della stagione di progettare il futuro con Pep. Paradossalmente, il Milan è avvantaggiato, perché la separazione da Allegri a fine stagione è più che probabile. Ora il Milan ha soltanto la necessità di entrare nel Risiko europeo e non perdere le primemosse nella corsa per Guardiola. Berlusconi ha incitato Galliani a fare tentativi mirati. Guardiola è un sogno, ma Berlusconi è più che deciso a realizzarlo.

Possibilità - Il mandato al vicepresidente è nel cassetto: Galliani sa quello che deve fare, cioè puntare sul fascino del nome Milan e su un ampio raggio di competenze che sarebbero assegnate a Pep, a cominciare da un nuovo sviluppo della politica dei giovani. Lo scoglio per convincere il catalano, al quale per ora non sono state fatte proposte concrete riguardo all’ingaggio, è la qualità della rosa. Il campionato italiano non è la priorità di Guardiola e le chance migliori di ingaggiare l’ex blaugrana le hanno i club inglesi. Fra gli altri si sono presentati gli agenti del Tottenham, che però ha appena firmato un lungo e principesco contratto con Villas Boas. E se il portoghese ottenesse buoni risultati metterlo alla porta non sarebbe facile. Ripartenze Dunque, il Milan cerca spiragli, tracce da seguire per competere con i più ricchi, e continuerà il suo corteggiamento a Guardiola. L’anno sabbatico è giunto a metà e presto Pep dovrà decidere con quale squadra ricominciare. In questi giorni al Milan si continua a parlare della costruzione di un nuovo stadio, impresa sulla quale Barbara Berlusconi insiste molto.Unimpianto moderno avvicinerebbe il Milan ai club più alla moda, ma non si fa in un giorno e per convincere Guardiola servirà ben altro. El Shaarawy e Pato sono giocatori che possono fare al caso del tecnico catalano, però molti dovrebbero arrivarne. Eppure Berlusconi è stato deciso nelle sue richieste: forse con Guardiola avrebbe voglia di ripartire in grande stile, e spendere. Per il momento tutto è nebuloso, tranne il desiderio di Berlusconi. Incontrare Guardiola e lanciare le basi di una trattativa è il compito per il futuro. Il viaggio di Galliani a New York è solo rimandato.


Cena tra l'a.d. e Allegri: sul piatto la crisi, il bivio Olimpico e il rebus Boateng.
Adriano Galliani e Massimiliano Allegri hanno cenato insieme per fare il punto della situazione dopo il colloquio, piuttosto tumultuoso, di lunedì. Il tecnico è tornato ieri a Milanello dopo aver passato un paio di giorni di riposo a Livorno: allenamenti al pomeriggio, cena con l'amministratore delegato e alcuni amici la sera. Galliani continua ad avere piena fiducia nella possibilità di Allegri di riprendersi, ma ha bisogno di qualche segnale per continuare a rimandare il momento delle decisioni.

Quando si sono incontrati dopo il derby, l'amministratore delegato è stato esplicito: ci sono tanti errori da correggere, errori che vanno dall'atteggiamento degli attaccanti all'incapacità di cambiare rotta sui calci piazzati, sempre fatali negli ultimi tempi. Ha chiesto un giro di vite e risultati immediati: ma sa bene, Galliani, che le partite che attendono Allegri sono difficilissime, e sarà quindi inevitabile concedere un altro po' di tempo per vedere qualche miglioramento. D'altra parte, una volta deciso di non esonerarlo durante la sosta, mandare Allegri a casa subito dopo non avrebbe molto senso. Dopo la Lazio arriva Malaga, trasferta decisiva per mettere al sicuro il passaggio nel girone di Champions. E per il Milan qualificarsi agli ottavi non è soltanto una questione di prestigio: quei soldi sono fondamentali per il bilancio. Dunque, Galliani avrà ancora pazienza, ma è consapevole, e anche Allegri lo è, che le regole del gioco non permettono di averne all'infinito: ci vuole un risultato che sblocchi la situazione, ci vogliono segnali di miglioramento nel gioco che ridiano fiducia a tifosi arrabbiati e depressi. Il colloquio è stato più sereno di quello di due tre giorni fa: Galliani e Allegri sono molto legati e lo stesso Berlusconi, al momento, non preme per un licenziamento dell'allenatore livornese.

Berlusconi in questo periodo ha avuto altri problemi da risolvere in politica e ha dovuto prendere una decisione sulla sua candidatura. Il Milan non ha avuto la priorità, e fra l'altro il presidente è consapevole del fatto che cambiare adesso servirebbe a poco. Se non ci saranno ulteriori tracolli nei prossimi giorni, si cercherà di restare tutti uniti fino alla fine del campionato: meglio conservare le energie, economiche e non, per ripartire di slancio nella prossima stagione. Ma senza qualche risultato, confermare ancora Allegri sarà impossibile. Ecco perché amministratore delegato e tecnico hanno fatto ieri il punto della situazione. Uno dei problemi da risolvere è la fragilità difensiva, ma neppure in attacco le cose girano per il verso giusto.

E c'è il nodo Boateng da sciogliere: i media tedeschi ieri parlavano di un interesse del Bayern, ma il Milan più che cedere Prince nel mercato di gennaio punta a un suo recupero in tempi brevi. Allegri ha ancora qualche giorno per tentare di rivitalizzare Boateng e Robinho, due che hanno fatto la fortuna del Milan nell'anno di uno scudetto troppo recente per essere sbiadito. Nonostante le preoccupazioni degli ultimi mesi e la classifica scioccante, il tempo non è scaduto. Ma ne resta poco._

(Alessandra Bocci e Filippo Maria Ricci - Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Ottobre 2012)

ma berlusconi è consapevole che in campo ci vanno i giocatori e non guardiola ?  guardiola sembra manco fosse gesù cristo che trasforma scarsoni in fuoriclasse


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma berlusconi è consapevole che in campo ci vanno i giocatori e non guardiola ?  guardiola sembra manco fosse gesù cristo che trasforma scarsoni in fuoriclasse



Appunto,spero che l'interesse per Guardiola spinga anche a fare qualche investimento,non dico i top,ma giocatori giovani e forti sui quali costruire una filosofia calcistica.A quel punto guardiola potrebbe anche acchiappare la sfida!


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quale guardaroba, guardaroba..

Galliani da giannino a new york

guardiola " ok vengo mi piace il Milan, è un club prestigioso. Pero a gennaio voglio almeno 3 rinforzi"
Galliani " Si certo abbiamo gia dei contatti con dei bei parametri 000000000"
Guardiola "No grazie, voglio......."
Galliani a malpensa " Guardiola??? no no no no su ragazzi no no, ho sentito l'offerta e mi sono alzato"


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Certo che Pep costerebbe 60 mln per 5 anni.Direi in linea con la mente berlusconiani.E' tipico del gigante fare questi cambi radicali in 3 mesi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2012)

Anche a me non interessa più di tanto Guardiola, ma mi interessa solo il fatto che l'arrivo di Guardiola implicherebbe un mercato faraonico.
Quindi ovvio che è quasi impossibile, ma ormai abbiamo capito che tutte queste voci, quando si rincorrono incessantemente, implicano che qualcosa di vero c'è.
E la scorsa estate la Gazza ha sbagliato poche volte.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche a me non interessa più di tanto Guardiola, ma mi interessa solo il fatto che l'arrivo di Guardiola implicherebbe un mercato faraonico.
> Quindi ovvio che è quasi impossibile, ma ormai abbiamo capito che tutte queste voci, quando si rincorrono incessantemente, implicano che qualcosa di vero c'è.
> E la scorsa estate la Gazza ha sbagliato poche volte.


Ma neanche un mercato faraonico,io vorrei un mercato oculato,intelligente,con acquisti mirati,giovani e di talento.Si che a quel punto Guardiola servirebbe per creare,come gia' detto,una filosofia.Sarebbe un progetto interessante!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2012)

Cioé la cosa più epica di sempre.
Pep con Baggio e Paolo.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Se fosse vero..tutte le storie sul FPF che ci siamo sorbiti la scorsa estate... 
Che poi con l'arrivo di Guardiola sarebbero necessari degli investimenti.Anche se arrivassero solo giovani talentuosi che arriverebbero a maturazione nel giro di un paio di anni i soldi andrebbero spesi.Cosa è cambiato in questi 2 mesi?Sul serio la società pensava che questa squadra potesse essere competitiva,almeno in Italia?Io credevo,e credo tuttora,che stessero semplicemente prendendo in giro tutti noi e che questa notizia sia un falso.


----------



## Cm Punk (11 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sembra tanto un colpo alla berlusconi
Figura conosciuta in tutto il mondo, uomo intelligente e con un immagine impeccabile, ha la fama di fare bel gioco
Se dovesse spendere soldi sicuramente li userebbe per prendersi Guardiola.


----------



## Sindaco (11 Ottobre 2012)

Manca solo la smentita ufficiale


----------



## S T B (11 Ottobre 2012)

sarebbe un colpo in pieno stile berlusca. Come ben sappiamo gli piacciono i colpi ad effetto, ma anche cambia idea varie volte. Quante volte è tornato in campo in politica? Quindi in estate voleva attuare il fair play finanziario, ora però avrebbe cambiato di nuovo idea ed è pronto ad affidare a guardiola un nuovo progetto. Tutto torna perfettamente. E a me starebbe bene: Guardiola alla guida di giovani talenti... mi viene da sbavare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2012)

sarebbe un sogno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma neanche un mercato faraonico,io vorrei un mercato oculato,intelligente,con acquisti mirati,giovani e di talento.Si che a quel punto Guardiola servirebbe per creare,come gia' detto,una filosofia.Sarebbe un progetto interessante!


Anche i giovani veramente talentuosi spesso costano...

Il Milan deve rifare tutta la squadra, sono pochi gli elementi che si salvano ora come ora: El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, al limite Boateng se si dà una svegliata... rifare la squadra significa tirar fuori anche più di 100 milioni. Magari l'idea di mettere Guardiola Berlusconi può pure avercela, ma a mio avviso Guardiola non accetterà perchè il Milan non può garantire una squadra competitiva. Molto più probabile che l'allenatore sia un senatore rossonero nel post Allegri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> A me di guardiola in se non me ne frega un piffero...... Il punto e' che se prendiamo guardiola torniamo quanto meno a far mercato magari giovani con ingaggi non folli perciò che ben venga guardiola perché vuol dire progetto



pure per me...e poi mi sta pure un po' antipatico il filosofo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2012)

Con Guardiola Ibra torna sicuramente


----------



## Principe (11 Ottobre 2012)

La smentita nn ci sarà perché il milan con guardiola ci prova nn significa mica che ci riesce dipenderà dalla voglia di mettersi in gioco dello stesso filosofo...... È cmq te vendi robinho e altri scarsoni in rosa ragazzi il posto per il monte ingaggi c'è senza considerare il ritorno di immagine merchandising ecc sponsor....... Considerate che San siro con guardiola e 4 o 5 acquisti farebbe 500000 abbonati e lo stadio sarebbe pieno perché questa squadra e' dal 2007 che nn e' più il milan anche l'anno dello scudetto nn eravamo certo spettacolari e nn c'era cmq una squadra da DNA Milan quindi dopo 6 anni così la gente ha voglia di nuovo di entusiasmarsi e soprattutto personalmente ovvio mi interessa tornare a vincere ma soprattutto veder tornare il Milan giocare a calcio e qua a guardiola nn li si può dire niente anzi se consideriamo guardiola che lavorerebbe sul gioco ecc attacco e poi hai Maldini e tassotti che ti fanno spogliatoio che incarnano il DNA Milan che fanno lavorare i difensori sarebbe il progetto giusto


----------



## honestsimula (11 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola al Milan con Roberto Baggio e Paolo Maldini: questa la notizia-indiscrezione bomba svelata dal quotidiano spagnolo El Mundo Deportivo.
> Il presidente Berlusconi avrebbe infatti deciso di destinare 6 milioni netti a stagione del suo budget al migliore allenatore del mondo, attualmente senza team per propria scelta, offrendogli un contratto quadriennale. Questo era già stato anticipato da Repubblica qualche giorno fa.
> Ma la cosa clamorosa è che Guardiola sarebbe stato allettato dalla promessa di avere nel suo staff nientemeno che l’ex-compagno dei tempi del Brescia Roberto Baggio, e di un ex finora dato in aperto dissidio con la società, ovvero Paolo Maldini.
> L’operazione è ovviamente tutt’altro che semplice, dato che il Divn Codino ha un contratto con la la Nazionale, mentre con l’ex-capitano andrebbero appianati alcuni contrasti, ma certo che se fosse fattibile per Guardiola sarebbe un’offerta davvero interessante, e con uno staff di ex-fuoriclasse del pallone difficilmente riproducibile altrove.
> ...



maldini, baggio e guardiola potrebbero essere gli acquisti giusti. perfettamente in linea con la filosofia di ringiovamento attuata dalla societa' negli ultimi anni


----------



## Ale (11 Ottobre 2012)

per me va al Chelsea..


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Ottobre 2012)

mah.....per me è tutta una bolla di sapone. 

già guardiola è utopistica come idea, adesso tirano in ballo addirittura pure maldini e baggio nello staff  
ma chi la paga tutta sta gente ?!?!? siamo qua con le pezze al sedere, e solo per lo staff tecnico berlusca sborserebbe fior di milioni per prendere quei 3 ? 

oltretutto un baggio che da quando ha smesso non s'è mai messo a lavorare per conto di una società e un maldini che non si è lasciato benissimo con il milan ? 

questo è proprio delirio.....


----------



## runner (11 Ottobre 2012)

Pep in questo Milan?

ma poi non dovrebbe vendere?

ma poi non dovrebbero puntare sui cccciovani?

ma poi Allegri?

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Ottobre 2012)

sarei contenta ma mi sembra quasi impossibile, perchè vorrebbe dire guardiola = soldi da investire, poi il suo futuro lo dice a gennaio, cioè cosa dice vado al milan a fine stagione cosa penserà allegri che l'hanno già messo alla porta 6 mesi prima ? cioè non ha senso


----------



## JulesWinnfield (11 Ottobre 2012)

che brutto essere alla mercè di notizie assurde... sul mercato, sullo staff, sulla proprietà... non si capisce nulla se non che siamo allo sbando più totale, senza una prospettiva e senza un progetto per il futuro


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Amici, con Berlusconi bisogna essere pronti a qualsiasi cosa. Per me, quindi, l'arrivo di Guardiola non è impossibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici, con Berlusconi bisogna essere pronti a qualsiasi cosa. Per me, quindi, l'arrivo di Guardiola non è impossibile.



Soprattutto se è vero la notizia che il proprietario dell'Amkar Pern abbia offerto al nano 500 mln!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto se è vero la notizia che il proprietario dell'Amkar Pern abbia offerto al nano 500 mln!



....come vedi, occorre avere pazienza perché tempi migliori arriveranno


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....come vedi, occorre avere pazienza perché tempi migliori arriveranno



Ripropongo "lo speriamo" dell'altro thread!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me Berlusconi non tornerà a spendere manco morto, piuttosto vende.
Inoltre è impossibile che Guardiola venga in una squadra di pipponi, se va in un club è perché quel club gli garantisce soldi, mercato, manageriato.
Date le premesse, l'affare mi sembra quantomeno improbabile.

Se poi Berlusconi ha deciso di smetterla di fare figure di ***** da X anni a questa parte e punta su Guardiola perché vuole aprire un nuovo ciclo *investendo*, non potrei che esserne contento. Il problema è che questo non succederà, per i motivi di cui sopra.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi non tornerà a spendere manco morto, piuttosto vende.
> Inoltre è impossibile che Guardiola venga in una squadra di pipponi, se va in un club è perché quel club gli garantisce soldi, mercato, manageriato.
> Date le premesse, l'affare mi sembra quantomeno improbabile.
> 
> Se poi Berlusconi ha deciso di smetterla di fare figure di ***** da X anni a questa parte e punta su Guardiola perché vuole aprire un nuovo ciclo *investendo* non potrei che esserne contento. Il problema è che questo non succederà, per i motivi di cui sopra.



Berlusconi non vuole più investire nel Milan, la rinascita potrebbe passare per Guardiola solo con l'avvento di nuovi soci che potrebbero acquistare calciatori di spessore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non vuole più investire nel Milan, la rinascita potrebbe passare per Guardiola solo con l'avvento di nuovi soci che potrebbero acquistare calciatori di spessore.


Solo in questo senso avrebbe senso Guardiola.


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2012)

Si, ok nuovi soci. Vuoi prendere il difensore piu' forte del mondo quando ce l'avevi in rosa fino a 4-5 mesi fa.

Dai, siamo destinati a soccombere; secondo me non e' vero niente. Son sempre uscite notizie di questo genere e puntualmente son state smentite. Magari,anzi sicuramente silvio e' interessato a guardiola, ma non ci sono le basi per mandare in porto l'affare. 
Profonda invidia versi chi ha visto il milan sacchiano e capelliano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sarei super favorevole,più che altro perchè vorrebbe dire Campagna acquisti con la C maiuscola,dal momento che non penso che il buon Pep verrebbe a fare la figura del gioppino.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2012)

Galliani:”Non vado a New York” |


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2012)

Beh certo, ti pareva? Semmai e' guardiola che deve venire a Milano, ROTFL.

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci tutto cio'?


----------



## alcyppa (11 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh certo, ti pareva? Semmai e' guardiola che deve venire a Milano, ROTFL.
> 
> Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci tutto cio'?



Beh, anche fosse vera la storia di Guardiola (cosa che OVVIAMENTE non è), cosa dovrebbe dire Fester?

"Si, sto andando a parlare con Guardiola per il prossimo anno...Allegri quindi a giugno lo cacceremo a pedate"


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani:”Non vado a New York” |



Qualunque cosa dica, ormai, non è credibile, neanche nelle smentite.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io credo poco a Guardiola al Milan...


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Ottobre 2012)

si vabbè se va davvero da guardiola con allegri sulla panca è una *****


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani:”Non vado a New York” |



Beh che dovrebbe dire crapa pelata.Vado da Peppino e lo porto???Oramai non credo piu' ad una virgola di quel che dice l'esimio Fester!


----------



## Milangirl (11 Ottobre 2012)

per me sono solo chiacchiere...non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Guardiola venga ad allenare una squadra con una rosa come quella milanista attuale


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> per me sono solo chiacchiere...non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Guardiola venga ad allenare una squadra con una rosa come quella milanista attuale



Li sordi!


----------



## MilanForever (11 Ottobre 2012)

Al di la del discorso economico e quindi degli investimenti che sarebbero necessari prima di tutto per ingaggiarlo e soprattutto per accontentarlo dal punto di vista tecnico, sarei curioso di vederlo allenare al di fuori del barcellona.


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2012)

?

Mi mandi via un paio tra i giocatori più forti al mondo più altri per questioni economiche...e poi sei disposto a spendere bilioni per Guardiola, pur avendo una squadra di cessi?! Ma ammazzati vecio


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2012)

Incontro con Guardiola entro due settimane​
Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, Berlusconi sembra sempre più convinto di voler Pep Guardiola sulla panchina del Milan.

notizia completa su:Incontro con Guardiola entro due settimane |


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mah...io non ci credo, Guardaroba non arriverebbe mai con questi cessi e comuque Berlusconi che da 6 mil ad un allenatore. Boh vabbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2012)

Pep Guardiola rifiuta il Milan, secondo un giornale spagnolo​
Secondo "Sport" un quotidiano spagnolo, Guardiola avrebbe detto no al Milan

notizia completa su:Pep Guardiola rifiuta il Milan, secondo un giornale spagnolo |


----------



## Canonista (12 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Beh l'articolo non dice che ha rifiutato il Milan,ma tutte le proposte,compresa quella del Chelsea iper-milionario.A questo punto,paradossalmente,ci credo di piu',in quanto alla base della sua scelta vi è una sana progettualita'.Ovvio che per convincerlo i nuovi investitori prospettati sarebbero fondamentali.Vedremo!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh l'articolo non dice che ha rifiutato il Milan,ma tutte le proposte,compresa quella del Chelsea iper-milionario.A questo punto,paradossalmente,ci credo di piu',in quanto alla base della sua scelta vi è una sana progettualita'.Ovvio che per convincerlo i nuovi investitori prospettati sarebbero fondamentali.Vedremo!



Essendo un forum sul Milan, ma soprattutto essendo in una sezione inerente ai nostri colori, è ovvio che riportiamo ciò che ci riguarda. Di Chelsea, Manchester, Tottenham e altro poco ci importa


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Essendo un forum sul Milan, ma soprattutto essendo in una sezione inerente ai nostri colori, è ovvio che riportiamo ciò che ci riguarda. Di Chelsea, Manchester, Tottenham e altro poco ci importa



Era per dire che Pep non ha rifiutato il Milan per soldi ma semplicemente perche' per adesso non credo voglia allenare e quindi ha declinato anche le altre proposte!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sport è come TuttoSport, scrive solo cose favorevoli al Barcellona, posso credere che Guardiola avrebbe rifiutato il Milan, ma che rifiuti il Chelsea non ci credo manco morto.


Comunque c'è troppo tam tam, io ci credo.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era per dire che Pep non ha rifiutato il Milan per soldi ma semplicemente perche' per adesso non credo voglia allenare e quindi ha declinato anche le altre proposte!



Allora non avevo colto il senso del tuo post


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Allora non avevo colto il senso del tuo post



Avevo colto anch'io il tuo fraintendimento,but don't worry!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

Certo che iniziare una telenovela già ad ottobre


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2012)

guardiola con questa rosa non farà di certo meglio di allegri comunque...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Ottobre 2012)

già mi immagino la risposta di pep alla proposta di galliani:" Sì sì,accetto "


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2012)

Guardiola viene solo se il milan investe denari.


----------



## Dottorm (12 Ottobre 2012)

Smentita dell'agente, non è vero che Guardiola ha detto no al Milan.


----------



## Butcher (12 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Smentita dell'agente, non è vero che Guardiola ha detto no al Milan.



Fonte?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Smentita dell'agente, non è vero che Guardiola ha detto no al Milan.



E ha detto anche che negli ultimi tempi parla spesso con il milan...mah


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ag Guardiola: “Non ha rifiutato il Milan”​
L'agente di Pep Guardiola ha voluto smentire le voci di un presunto rifiuto al Milan

notizia completa su :Ag Guardiola: “Non ha rifiutato il Milan” |


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Oramai penso sia chiardo che Guardiola e il Milan parlino quasi quotidianamente.Vedremo,forse la societa' vuole ricominciare a ragionare "da Milan"!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma magari,ma secondo me sarà l'ennesima presa per i fondelli, guardiola al di fuori del barca non so quanto sia bravo magari e piu scarso di allegri, ma almeno una cosa positivà c'è che cmq con guardiola si investe almeno qualcosa e non si prendono solite pippe a 0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2012)

Molto importanti le parole dell'agente.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;43235 ha scritto:


> ma magari,ma secondo me sarà l'ennesima presa per i fondelli, guardiola al di fuori del barca non so quanto sia bravo magari e piu scarso di allegri, ma almeno una cosa positivà c'è che cmq con guardiola si investe almeno qualcosa e non si prendono solite pippe a 0



Beh prima di Guardiola il Barca era forte,ma non trascendentale come oggi.Qualcosa di suo c'è e non credo sia minimo.Vincere una finale con 2 centrocampisti in difesa è qualcosa di raro,eccezzionale!
Che poi il Milan necessiti di molti giocatori,degni di tale nomea,è palese,non prendiamoci in giro!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io non capisco perche il CHESSI dovrebbe prendere guardiola. Sono primi in premier subiscono pochi gol hanno un bel gioco, bah don matteo sta facendo benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perche il CHESSI dovrebbe prendere guardiola. Sono primi in premier subiscono pochi gol hanno un bel gioco, bah don matteo sta facendo benissimo.



Perche' Abramovich è un folle,è palese!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Ottobre 2012)

importantissime le parole del procuratore...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto importanti le parole dell'agente.



...se non arriva quest'anno non arriva più.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Ottobre 2012)

le notizie iniziano ad essere molto insistenti e molti giornalisti le riportano..inizio a credere che qualcosa di vero ci sia


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> le notizie iniziano ad essere molto insistenti e molti giornalisti le riportano..inizio a credere che qualcosa di vero ci sia



...sicuramente c'è una trattativa in corso ma, ovviamente, le parti devono negare tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2012)

Se deve arrivare, arriva ora al posto di Allegri.

Non arriva ad allenare una squadra che manco gioca la champions


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se deve arrivare, arriva ora al posto di Allegri.
> 
> Non arriva ad allenare una squadra che manco gioca la champions



a meno che non ci sia un progetto per il futuro(ovviamente per fare ciò serve che il berlusca venda parte delle quote a qualcuno che ci mette dei soldi)


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2012)

Persino pedulla dice che c e una trattativa coi russi per la cessione quote milan


----------



## Milangirl (12 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> Ag Guardiola: “Non ha rifiutato il Milan”​
> L'agente di Pep Guardiola ha voluto smentire le voci di un presunto rifiuto al Milan
> 
> notizia completa su :Ag Guardiola: “Non ha rifiutato il Milan” |


é già qualcosa  anche se al momento mi sembra sempre un'utopia questa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2012)

L'agente dell'ex allenatore del Barcellona ammette che la trattativa esiste e che "nel futuro tutto è possibile, anche se Pep vuole godersi l'anno sabbatico". Sul piatto sei milioni a stagione più una campagna importante di rafforzamento. Per la quale servono nuovi soci: in testa gli sceicchi proprietari del Psg.
di STEFANO SCACCHI

MILANO - Sono frequenti i contatti tra Pep Guardiola e il Milan. Lo ammette l'agente dell'ex allenatore del Barcellona, José Maira Orobitg: "Io con il Milan parlo spesso - dice al sito Tuttomercatoweb.com - non è vero che Pep ha rifiutato la panchina rossonera. Vuole soltanto godersi quest'anno lontano da una panchina. Questo è un anno sabbatico di relax. Nel futuro tutto è possibile. Ma ora non è il momento".

Non è ancora il momento delle decisioni, ma è già quello delle trattative. La proposta rossonera è un ingaggio di 6 milioni a stagione più una consistente campagna di rafforzamento per allestire una squadra all'altezza dell'allenatore che ha conquistato due Champions League con il Barcellona. Adriano Galliani aveva già in programma un viaggio a New York per parlare direttamente con Guardiola (forse era proprio ieri il giorno scelto), ma poi ha preferito rinviare per non alimentare eccessive interferenze con il lavoro di Massimiliano Allegri, chiamato a cambiare ritmo alla squadra in un momento molto delicato. Ma il progetto Guardiola ha bisogno di investimenti che in questo momento Silvio Berlusconi non è in grado di garantire da solo. Da qui scatta la necessità di nuovi soci, preferibilmente di minoranza. Al momento in testa ci sono gli arabi del Fondo sovrano del Qatar, gli stessi ricchissimi sceicchi proprietari del Paris Saint Germain che potrebbero entrare nella società di Via Turati portando una dote di 300 milioni di euro. Meno concrete le ipotesi di oligarchi russi o ucraini.

Non si parla nemmeno più invece dello sceicco Al Maktoum, la cui famiglia controlla la Fly Emirates, sponsor del Milan con 12 milioni a stagione, nome al centro della scena a giugno quando pareva imminente un incontro con Berlusconi ad Arcore. Questa fuga di notizie aveva molto irritato l'entourage dello sceicco per la semplice ragione che nessun incontro era stato programmato. Il rapporto tra la famiglia Al Maktoum e Berlusconi si limita alla sponsorizzazione del Milan per interessi legati all'attività imprenditoriale della Fly Emirates (per la stessa ragione potrebbe nascere una sponsorizzazione della compagnia aerea con lo Sporting Lisbona, legata a nuovi voli verso il Portogallo). Interessa il Milan in quanto marchio famoso nel mondo, ma non avere rapporti più stretti e intensi con Berlusconi sempre rifiutati nel corso degli ultimi anni anche al di fuori dell'ambito strettamente calcistico, nonostante i comuni incarichi governativi (Berlusconi premier italiano, Al Maktoum primo ministro degli Emirati Arabi).

Potrebbero diventare più stretti invece i rapporti con gli sceicchi del Qatar che possono trovare punti di contatto con la famiglia Berlusconi anche nel settore televisivo con un'alleanza tra Al Jazeera e Mediaset. E proprio questo parallelo intreccio nel settore tv può contribuire ad aggirare uno degli ostacoli negoziali più rilevati, cioè la difficoltà a convincere un imprenditore a entrare come socio di minoranza in un club calcistico. In questo modo i nababbi del Qatar potrebbero trovare conveniente l'investimento anche senza avere il 51 per cento. Mentre Gaurdiola si gode il suo anno sabbatico, il risiko calcistico-economico è in pieno svolgimento. E le parole dell'agente dell'allenatore catalano, inseguito anche da Chelsea e Manchester United, lo confermano.

Fonte:La Repubblica


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo bene, quest'anno ormai è andato, ma con un Guardiola l'anno prossimo potremmo forse tornare ad essere competitivi, ovviamente assieme a lui deve venire anche qualche buon innesto, in primis una punta di peso, che ci serve assolutamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, quest'anno ormai è andato, ma con un Guardiola l'anno prossimo potremmo forse tornare ad essere competitivi, ovviamente assieme a lui deve venire anche qualche buon innesto, in primis una punta di peso, che ci serve assolutamente.



bhè se viene guardiola la squadra è letteralmente da rifare altrochè,se ne devono andare una decina e arrivarne altrettanti secondo me


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco perchè vorrei Guardiola più di tutti è uno che di certo non desidera i Pazzini in attacco e i Constant a centrocampo e se per caso gli dovesse arrivare gente del genere, non gli farebbe vedere il campo nemmeno col binocolo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè vorrei Guardiola più di tutti è uno che di certo non desidera i Pazzini in attacco e i Constant a centrocampo e se per caso gli dovesse arrivare gente del genere, non gli farebbe vedere il campo nemmeno col binocolo.



toalmente d'accordo,se vogliamo essere sicuri di tornare a essere il MILAN,guardiola è l'unica opzione possibile,nonostante come allenatore a me desta molte incognite. Per dire spalletti secndo me forse è anche più bravo ma con lui probabilmente non arriverebbero gli investimenti che servono


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Per come è ora la squadra, per tornare competitivi ai massimi livelli servirebbe investimenti di almeno 200 milioni di euro. Forse neanche bastano. Un paio di top player, 4-5 giocatori buoni. Per la panchina servono alternative di spessore. I 2/3 della rosa sono da cestinare, c'è una mediocrità troppo evidente. 
Portiere da cambiare, terzini da prendere, centrocampisti scarsi, attacco fumoso. Guardiola verrà solo su certe condizioni, per me è impossibile un suo arrivo, dal momento che servirebbe una campagna acquisti faraonica.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per come è ora la squadra, per tornare competitivi ai massimi livelli servirebbe investimenti di almeno 200 milioni di euro. Forse neanche bastano. Un paio di top player, 4-5 giocatori buoni. Per la panchina servono alternative di spessore. I 2/3 della rosa sono da cestinare, c'è una mediocrità troppo evidente.
> Portiere da cambiare, terzini da prendere, centrocampisti scarsi, attacco fumoso. Guardiola verrà solo su certe condizioni, per me è impossibile un suo arrivo, dal momento che servirebbe una campagna acquisti faraonica.


Vabbe pero' puoi fare anche un processo graduale,non è che gia l'anno prossimo devi ridiventare tra le prime squadre al mondo.Servono sempre 3-4 anni di progetto,anche con capitali freschi.Questo per quanto concerne l'Europa.In Italia,una buona campagna acquisti,con 6-7 elementi decenti,puo' bastare!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbe pero' puoi fare anche un processo graduale,non è che gia l'anno prossimo devi ridiventare tra le prime squadre al mondo.Servono sempre 3-4 anni di progetto,anche con capitali freschi.Questo per quanto concerne l'Europa.In Italia,una buona campagna acquisti,con 6-7 elementi decenti,puo' bastare!


Per me la rinasciata del Milan inizierà solo con un nuovo proprietario, ne sono convinto al 100%. Queste sono solo le solite voci che vengono fuori per illudere il tifoso che ci sia un progetto. La realtà è ben diversa: il Milan l'unica vera campagna acquisti che ha fatto dal 2000 in poi è stata nell'estate del 2001. Da allora solo ritocchi alla rosa o in certi casi cessioni. La realtà dice che le big d'Europa spendono almeno 50 milioni di euro a sessione di mercato, quindi per tornare grande o ti adegui e spendi oppure sei destinato alla mediocrità. In campo italiano per essere competitivo serve sicuramente meno, bastava tenere Ibra e Thiago, aggiungendo magari un paio di elementi. Tuttavia se prendi come allenatore Guardiola, è chiaro che l'obiettivo è quello di centrare traguardi anche in ambito europeo. Non ha senso prendere Guardiola se poi gli dai in mano una rosa che al momento non è competitiva neppure in Italia.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me la rinasciata del Milan inizierà solo con un nuovo proprietario, ne sono convinto al 100%. Queste sono solo le solite voci che vengono fuori per illudere il tifoso che ci sia un progetto. La realtà è ben diversa: il Milan l'unica vera campagna acquisti che ha fatto dal 2000 in poi è stata nell'estate del 2001. Da allora solo ritocchi alla rosa o in certi casi cessioni. La realtà dice che le big d'Europa spendono almeno 50 milioni di euro a sessione di mercato, quindi per tornare grande o ti adegui e spendi oppure sei destinato alla mediocrità. In campo italiano per essere competitivo serve sicuramente meno, bastava tenere Ibra e Thiago, aggiungendo magari un paio di elementi. Tuttavia se prendi come allenatore Guardiola, è chiaro che l'obiettivo è quello di centrare traguardi anche in ambito europeo. Non ha senso prendere Guardiola se poi gli dai in mano una rosa che al momento non è competitiva neppure in Italia.



Ovvio,il tutto è condizionato e si basa sull'avvento di nuovi soci,senza i quali puoi fare ben poco.Devo dire che qualcosa in alto si muove.Vedremo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Ottobre 2012)

le lacune evidenti della rosa sono: un portiere,2 terzini(uno destro e uno sinistro) 2 centrali se non 3 poi dipende dal modulo che si vorrà usare il prossimo anno,che giocatori ci servono a centrocampo e in attacco ma almeno 5-6 innesti tra quei 2 reparti vanno fatti anche li


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Penso che la societa' davvero Pep,infatti l'agente ha confermato i contatti continui.Vedremo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2012)

io ci spero tanto, ma alla fine rimarro con un pugno di mosche in mano


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2012)

il fatto che si parli in continuazione di guardiola mi porta a pensare che arriveranno nuovi soci,altrimenti non avrebbe nessun senso


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2012)

speriamo, no soci= no guardiola, io credo che qualcosa sotto c'è, perchè il suo agente avrebbe dovuto dire che è stato contattato se non e vero non ci guadagnava niente


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Ottobre 2012)

Spazio alla linea verde se arriva Pep Guardiola​
I possibili nomi per la linea "verde" di Guardiola

notizia completa su:Spazio alla linea verde se arriva Pep Guardiola |


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Magari questi giovani.Bisognerebbe cacciare un po' di cash,ma dopo quello che hanno incassato quest'anno,almeno la decenza di spenderne 45-50 la prossima estate per ripartire sarebbe doveroso!


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci sono più soldi per competere con le super potenze. Ripartire da giovani bravi (ma bravi bravi bravi) sarebbe la soluzione ideale. 

Ci sono tanti tipi di "giovani". Fino ad oggi abbiamo preso quasi sempre i giovani sbagliati


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Io credo che tutto dipenda da cosa intende fare Guardiola, che tipo di sfida voglia accettare. Non è da escludere cosi a prescindere che non sia attirato da un progetto Milan, da un progetto di rinascita. Certo dubito arrivi, ma nella vita non si sa mai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Guardiola è famoso anche per la sua "umiltà", certo le probabilità che venga da noi sono ancora molto basse, però il fatto che lo spagnolo è alla ricerca di nuove sfide e ha già vinto tantissime coppe da allenatore ed il Milan ha cmq un nome ed un passato glorioso, soprattutto in europa, può anche accettare di allenare una squadruccia, a cui potrebbe contribuire a dare dei rinforzi.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma un allenatore, anche di grande nome, da solo, non va da nessuna parte. Servono comunque giocatori.

Guardiola sarebbe affascinante soprattutto sotto il profilo della preparazione atletica. Porterebbe una preparazione "internazionale". All'estero si fa molta poca palestra e si dà più spazio al pallone. Che è l'essenza del calcio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

La preparazione atletica è un altro problema nostro da non sottovalutare. Tanti infortuni, Robinho e Nocerino che nella prima stagione sotto la nostra preparazione fanno pena. Del resto è palese che Guardiola se veramente giungesse al Milan vorrebbe dalla società giocatori di tutt'altra pasta, non i parametri zero, altrimenti se ne andrebbe subito.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Forse si fa un pò confusione su un concetto, Guardiola non vorrebbe i campioni, vorrebbe semplicemente giocatori in linea con una sua ipotetica idea tattica. 

Se lui viene esige che la società prenda giocatori con le caratteristiche che lui vuole e non giocatori a caso tanto per fare numero come invece accade. 

Ad Allegri vengono presi giocatori A CASO. Perchè non ci credo che lui abbia chiesto Traorè, abbia chiesto di rinnovare a Flamini e di prendere altri mille mila centrocampisti con i piedi squadrati.

Uno come Guardiola può anche accettare una sfida difficilissima come quella del Milan, ma se lo fa dev'esserci il presupposto che la società lo ascolta e segue dall'inizio alla fine nelle sue esigenze.


----------



## Milangirl (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse si fa un pò confusione su un concetto, Guardiola non vorrebbe i campioni, vorrebbe semplicemente giocatori in linea con una sua ipotetica idea tattica.
> 
> Se lui viene esige che la società prenda giocatori con le caratteristiche che lui vuole e non giocatori a caso tanto per fare numero come invece accade.
> 
> ...


quoto...e poi si pretende da lui l'impossibile! Con Pep un lavoro del genere non lo farebbero mai, perchè lui se ne andrebbe subito


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> quoto...e poi si pretende da lui l'impossibile! Con Pep un lavoro del genere non lo farebbero mai, perchè lui se ne andrebbe subito



Non credo ad Allegri si chieda l'impossibile, ma si chiede giustamente di più.

Che poi secondo me Guardiola, persona molto intelligente e che già conosce il campionato italiano, non sarebbe cosi stupido da venire al Milan e pensare di farlo giocare come il Barcellona. Sarebbe il più grosso errore. 

Lui fondamentalmente sa che quel tipo di gioco non è possibile esportarlo, si se ne può esportare e applicare qualche concetto, ma non il sistema di gioco per intero.


----------



## The P (14 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore, anche di grande nome, da solo, non va da nessuna parte. Servono comunque giocatori.
> 
> Guardiola sarebbe affascinante soprattutto sotto il profilo della preparazione atletica. Porterebbe una preparazione "internazionale". All'estero si fa molta poca palestra e si dà più spazio al pallone. Che è l'essenza del calcio.



Concordo pienamente, come già sai 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Forse si fa un pò confusione su un concetto, Guardiola non vorrebbe i campioni, vorrebbe semplicemente giocatori in linea con una sua ipotetica idea tattica.



Infatti quando arrivò al Barcellona fece smontare mezza squadra dando l'ok alla cessione dei due giocatori più importanti Ronaldinho-Eto'o, l'ultimo poi rimase perché non si accordò per un contratto faraonico in Qatar.

Comunque fece acquistare 5 giocatori funzionali al suo gioco e promosse molti giovani in panchina.


----------



## Milangirl (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Non credo ad Allegri si chieda l'impossibile, ma si chiede giustamente di più.*
> 
> Che poi secondo me Guardiola, persona molto intelligente e che già conosce il campionato italiano, non sarebbe cosi stupido da venire al Milan e pensare di farlo giocare come il Barcellona. Sarebbe il più grosso errore.
> 
> Lui fondamentalmente sa che quel tipo di gioco non è possibile esportarlo, si se ne può esportare e applicare qualche concetto, ma non il sistema di gioco per intero.


mi riferivo in particolare alla frase di Galliani di inizio stagione " con gli ultimi acquisti questa squadra puo' competere per lo scudetto"


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> mi riferivo in particolare alla frase di Galliani di inizio stagione " con gli ultimi acquisti questa squadra puo' competere per lo scudetto"



Ah beh, commenti che noi tutti sapevamo già erano follia

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente, come già sai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Esattamente. 

Unico appunto su Eto'o. Non è che a Guardiola non andasse bene, tant'è che dopo la sua partenza il Barca è stato perennemente alla ricerca di una punta forte ed in linea con il suo gioco. Li fu un problema economico, il suo contratto andava in scadenza e rinnovarlo sarebe stato costosissimo visto che il giocatore avrebbe finito l'agevolazione sulle tasse per gli stranieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse si fa un pò confusione su un concetto, Guardiola non vorrebbe i campioni, vorrebbe semplicemente giocatori in linea con una sua ipotetica idea tattica.
> 
> Se lui viene esige che la società prenda giocatori con le caratteristiche che lui vuole e non giocatori a caso tanto per fare numero come invece accade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Il barca finirà di specchiarsi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Forse si fa un pò confusione su un concetto, Guardiola non vorrebbe i campioni, vorrebbe semplicemente giocatori in linea con una sua ipotetica idea tattica.
> 
> Se lui viene esige che la società prenda giocatori con le caratteristiche che lui vuole e non giocatori a caso tanto per fare numero come invece accade.
> 
> ...


In poche parole Guardiola ha più palle


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Ottobre 2012)

l 'importante sarebbe lasciarlo lavorare in santa pace, con i giovani o con i vecchi......


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il barca finirà di specchiarsi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non è una questione di palle, è una questione di curriculum e di appeal. 

Allegri è arrivato da Cagliari, arrivava senza aver mai vinto nulla, non aveva grossi club sulle sue tracce. Cosa poteva pretendere? Nulla.

Guardiola arriva con un curriculum totalmente opposto e sopratutto con la fila delle pretendenti sotto casa, lui detta le condizioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Si certo che lo so e la penso proprio come te, quello che dice un ex allenatore del cagliari non può valere quanto quello che dice l'ex allenatore del club più forte del mondo. Ero semplicemente ironico


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Ottobre 2012)

se veramente arrivasse lui potrei incominciare a vedere un po di luce


----------



## The P (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di palle, è una questione di curriculum e di appeal.
> 
> Allegri è arrivato da Cagliari, arrivava senza aver mai vinto nulla, non aveva grossi club sulle sue tracce. Cosa poteva pretendere? Nulla.
> 
> Guardiola arriva con un curriculum totalmente opposto e sopratutto con la fila delle pretendenti sotto casa, lui detta le condizioni.



sopratutto trai due c'è una differenza ENORME.

Allegri è un Nocerino, Guardiola un Iniesta.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

E' da vedere fuori dalla dimensioni Barcellona, Piè! Lì sta facendo bene persino Villanova.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' da vedere fuori dalla dimensioni Barcellona, Piè! Lì sta facendo bene persino Villanova.



Verissimo,ma darebbe quantomeno una ventata di freschezza e soprattutto un minimo investimento,sul mercato,verrebbe fatto!


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

Sisi, quello indubbiamente


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Se il Barcellona è diventato grande è anche merito di Guardiola con lui si ha avuto un ciclo vincente che forse è destinato a durare ancora per un bel pò. Se Rijkaard fosse rimasto su quella panchina il Barcellona non avrebbe vinto quasi niente, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## runner (14 Ottobre 2012)

se vabè il nuovo tormentone sarà Tasso che è meglio di Pepe che è ,meglio di Spallo che è meglio di Allegros che me è meglio di non so neanche io che sto dicendooooo..................


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' da vedere fuori dalla dimensioni Barcellona, Piè! Lì sta facendo bene persino Villanova.



Beh ma Villanova sta continuando a fare quello che faceva Guardiola prima alla fine eh, altrimenti dobbiamo dire che Carrera è un ottimo allenatore perchè la Juve con lui sta andando bene.


----------



## Dottorm (15 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> sopratutto trai due c'è una differenza ENORME.
> 
> Allegri è un Nocerino, Guardiola un Iniesta.



Guardiola era un allenatore già in campo praticamente.
Un'altro che vedo benissimo in questo ruolo è Seedorf.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ma Villanova sta continuando a fare quello che faceva Guardiola prima alla fine eh, altrimenti dobbiamo dire che Carrera è un ottimo allenatore perchè la Juve con lui sta andando bene.


Quello che dici è giusto riguardo a Villanova, ma il paragone con Carrera non regge visto che alla fin fine non è lui che allena la squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

In una intervista a *TuttoSport* l'ex presidente del Barcellona, Joan Laporta , ha parlato della possibilità di vedere Pep Guardiola a Milano: “Pep è uno che non bada ai fronzoli. Era al Barça per lavorare e lo voleva fare nella massima tranquillità. Conosco Berlusconi e posso assicurare che è uomo di grande carisma. Guardiola ama l’Italia? È una passione comune. Pensi che quando viaggiavamo con la squadra, Pep leggeva solo i quotidiani italiani. Lo rivedremo su una panchina già l’anno? Chiedetelo a lui. Ci siamo sentiti prima che partisse per New York ed era molto sereno. Pep è una grande persona sempre alla ricerca dell’eccellenza”.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tuttosport addirittura intervista gente non legata alla Juve?


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2012)

Allora, quest'incontro?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Aldo Biscardi, noto giornalista italiano, in merito al possibile arrivo di Pep Guardiola sulla panchina del Milan, ha dichiarato ai microfoni di *ilsussidiario.net*: "Guardiola sarebbe davvero un grande arrivo per il Milan. Io credo che Guardiola possa arrivare a Milano solo se Berlusconi decidesse di ritornare in prima linea come qualche anno fa. In quel caso il presidente rossonero potrebbe davvero dare il via libera a colpi di scena importanti. Ingaggiare Guardiola comporterebbe delle spese importanti, per questo servirebbe un Berlusconi presente e convinto. Allegri? Non è importante se il tecnico toscano riuscirà a riportare il Milan in alto in questa stagione, Berlusconi ha già deciso di mandarlo via. La conferma è arrivata dallo stesso Allegri che ieri ha rivelato di non ricevere più chiamate da Berlusconi".


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2012)

Biscardi?!?!?!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Il quotidiano catalano Sport apre questa mattina con un titolo su Pep Guardiola in prima pagina: “Guardiola medita sul suo futuro”. Nell’articolo, poi, si parla delle possibili destinazioni del tecnico spagnolo, che, dopo aver lasciato la panchina del Barcellona, si è preso un anno sabbatico senza calcio. Al momento, come spiega il quotidiano catalano, le squadre favorite per avere Guardiola come allenatore sono Manchester City, Chelsea e Bayern Monaco, club ai quali viene attribuito un 30% di chance di accaparrarsi i servizi dello spagnolo. Il restante 10%, invece, viene suddiviso tra Manchester United (5%), Paris Saint Germain (2%) e Milan (3%).


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2012)

Siamo in pole" cit.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riportato da "*MARCA.com*", il Chelsea sarebbe in pole per ingaggiare Guardiola nella prossima stagione, il quale al momento si trova a New York e sta meditando sul suo futuro. Anche il Bayern gode di una buona posizione nella corsa al tecnico spagnolo, mentre il City deve prima decidere se continuare o meno con Mancini. Guardiola, nelle scorse settimane, era stato accostato anche al Milan.



Ciao Pep....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Arrivano notizie importanti dalla Spagna sul futuro di Pep Guardiola: *secondo il quotidiano Sport*, l’ex tecnico del Barcellona avrebbe dei dubbi sull’ipotesi Milan, legati all’impoverimento tecnico della rosa e al rischio di non partecipare alla prossima Champions League. E proprio per questo motivo, Adriano Galliani ha in programma un viaggio a New York, dove si trova il tecnico catalano in questo suo anno sabbatico lontano dal calcio. Ufficialmente, l’amministratore delegato rossonero si recherà negli Usa per motivi familiari (a New York risiede la figlia), ma potrebbe essere l’occasione giusta anche per incontrare Guardiola e convincerlo a sposare la causa milanista. Il Presidente Silvio Berlusconi spinge per l’arrivo dell’allenatore spagnolo sulla panchina del Milan perché, secondo il massimo dirigente rossonero, è la persona giusta per rilanciare il club di via Turati nella prossima stagione.


----------



## yelle (4 Novembre 2012)

ma che palle, ogni volta che Galliani se ne va in America sempre la stessa storia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2012)

Ma Galliani sta sempre a N.Y. ultimamente?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2012)

Milan, ag.Guardiola: “Sono in contatto con Galliani, a giugno tutto è possibile”​
Jose Maria Orobitg chiarisce il fatto che ieri sera c'era il fratello di Pep Guardiola

notizia completa su:Milan, ag.Guardiola: “Sono in contatto con Galliani, a giugno tutto è possibile” |


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

Gatta ci cova. E' difficile, però...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

Io c'ho pensato oggi e credo sia semplicemente un modo,parlo del comportamento dell'entourage di Guardiola,di metter fretta a Chelsea e City.Non penso abbiano idea di andare al Milan,cioe' al momento non rappresentiamo il Top e non vedo come possiamo essere una delle sue mete ideali!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2012)

e difficilissimo secondo me va al chelsea, almeno ci provamo almeno quello


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo avremo un nuovo allenatore al 100%. Bisogna solo capire su chi si stanno orientando.

Spero vivamente che non daranno la panchina ad un fantoccio "di casa": sarebbe l'ennesima stagione tragicomica. Bisogna ripartire con una guida forte, che dia fiducia a tutto l'ambiente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Novembre 2012)

Io ci spero, comunque. Nulla è da escludere!


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Novembre 2012)

Guardiola al Milan, un sogno ? Ma non scherziamo.

Messi al Milan sarebbe un sogno.

Basta con sto strapompato Guardiola.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2012)

Il fatto che se ipotizzi è già di per se positivo perché significa che la società è cosciente di non poter sostenere la situazione attuale.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Guardiola al Milan, un sogno ? Ma non scherziamo.
> 
> Messi al Milan sarebbe un sogno.
> 
> Basta con sto strapompato Guardiola.



Hai ragione, io la penso come te. Ma per tanti lo è.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2012)

lo spero...soprattutto se si porta qualche catalano


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Novembre 2012)

lo spero, perchè avere guardiola significare avere una squadra forte..secondo me è quasi già tutto fatto, essendo che lo vuole berlusconi se si mette in testa che lo deve prendere lo prende


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo spero...soprattutto se si porta qualche catalano



Valdes e Pinto


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, io la penso come te. Ma per tanti lo è.



Soprattutto perché senza giocatori non vai da nessuna parte. Nonostante Guardiola sia bravo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo spero, perchè avere guardiola significare avere una squadra forte..secondo me è quasi già tutto fatto, essendo che lo vuole berlusconi se si mette in testa che lo deve prendere lo prende



Prima di parlare di Guardiola al Milan, voglio forti difensori, un nuovo portiere, centrocampisti con PIEDI BUONI e almeno un forte attacante al fianco di El Sha. 

Guardiola può attendere.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Prima di parlare di Guardiola al Milan, voglio forti difensori, un nuovo portiere, centrocampisti con PIEDI BUONI e almeno un forte attacante al fianco di El Sha.
> 
> Guardiola può attendere.



Credo che Guardiola pretenderebbe una rosa migliore di quella attuale quindi il suo eventuale arrivo sarebbe un bel segnale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Novembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Prima di parlare di Guardiola al Milan, voglio forti difensori, un nuovo portiere, centrocampisti con PIEDI BUONI e almeno un forte attacante al fianco di El Sha.
> 
> Guardiola può attendere.



concordo assolutamente con te, infatti spero che li prendiamo con l'arrivo di guardiola, prendere guardiola e dargli questa squadra non ha senso


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2012)

io continuo a non capire come puoi un anno fare il pezzente smantellando tutta la squadra, per poi l'anno dopo andare a prendere un allenatore che prende un ingaggio folle. 

preferivo tenermi a vita ibra e thiago, e affidare la panca a qualcuno di economico.
l'inter con stramaccioni ha fatto un affare, potevamo anche noi fare un'operazione simile, anche non per forza con qualcuno di scuola-milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Valdes e Pinto



si proprio loro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2012)

vedendo il barcellona forse qualcosa di suo la metteva...comunque sia guardiola=competitività.
Poi si può stare a discutere sulla bravura di guardiola fino a domani ma la cosa più importante è che se il catalano rifiuta city,chelsea,bayern e chi più ne ha più ne metta per il milan vuol dire che ha delle rassicurazioni sul rafforzamento(massiccio aggiungerei)della squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2012)

Ag Guardiola:”Milan? Nessun incontro.”​
Anche l'agente di Guardiola smentisce di aver avuto un incontro con Galliani.

notizia completa su:Ag Guardiola:”Milan? Nessun incontro.” |


beh mica uno puo dire si e l'altro no


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2012)

Il piano acquisti per Guardiola Calciomercato Milan, piano Guardiola: gli acquisti *|*Calcio News 24

L'agente di Guardiola: http://www.calcionews24.com/agente-guardiola-milan-e-le-altre-vi-dico-quando-decide-pep-278664.html


----------



## Milangirl (9 Novembre 2012)

tutte chiacchiere e basta secondo me...


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Il Milan starebbe premendo sull'acceleratore: vorrebbe Guardiola già a Gennaio.

Ma... Milan, Chelsea e City: per Guardiola è sfida a 3 |


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma...il terzo posto è andato, sto qui non arriverà mai dai. Progetto o non progetto, senza CL non arriva nessuno. Già il calcio italiano è morto e se in piu mettiamo che non si gioca manco la CL...


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Novembre 2012)

Ormai, salvo miracoli, il massimo a cui possiamo puntare è un posto in Europa League. Non credo proprio che Guardiola arrivi con queste prospettive, anche se Pep un pò pazzo c'è e potrebbe pure accettare, però io continuo a pensare che sia utopia.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Novembre 2012)

È già tanto se venisse da noi Mangia, che non sarebbe affatto male o Montella..Guardiole senza Champions non verrebbe. Forse forse per l'Europa League


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

*Guardiola* chiodo fisso di *Berlusconi*. L'unico. Il *Milan* cercherà di concretizzare l'assalto al tecnico spagnolo mettendo sul piatto un budget molto importante. C'è chi garantisce che nelle scorse settimane ci sia stato un *incontro tra Guardiola e lo stesso Berlusconi*. Il Milan deve battere la concorrenza di City e Chelsea. Berlusconi è sicuro di riuscirci.

Pedullà


----------



## Francy (16 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Guardiola* chiodo fisso di *Berlusconi*. L'unico. Il *Milan* cercherà di concretizzare l'assalto al tecnico spagnolo mettendo sul piatto un budget molto importante. C'è chi garantisce che nelle scorse settimane ci sia stato un *incontro tra Guardiola e lo stesso Berlusconi*. Il Milan deve battere la concorrenza di City e Chelsea. Berlusconi è sicuro di riuscirci.
> 
> Pedullà



Qualcosa bolle in pentola... Di sicuro. Speriamo solo che a finirci non siamo noi tifosi ancora una volta.


----------



## Frikez (16 Novembre 2012)

Budget molto importante? wtf!?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Molto importante???Prevedo molte cene in quel di Giannino,si strafogheranno per 3 mesi consecutivi! 

Sulla notizia che dire,spero sia vero,ma oramai come San Tommaso,se non vedo non credo!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È già tanto se venisse da noi Mangia, che non sarebbe affatto male o Montella..Guardiole senza Champions non verrebbe. Forse forse per l'Europa League



guardiola verrebbe anche senza champions,se gli sottoponessero un progetto importante e degli investimenti mirati per rinforzare la rosa.Ragazzi,forse ci stiamo dimenticando che il milan e' sempre il milan


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> guardiola verrebbe anche senza champions,se gli sottoponessero un progetto importante e degli investimenti mirati per rinforzare la rosa.Ragazzi,forse ci stiamo dimenticando che il milan e' sempre il milan



Esatto. Essendo un tecnico di alto livello (almeno sulla carta) è ovvio che preferirebbe fare la champions. Ma un buon progetto potrebbe convincerlo lo stesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> guardiola verrebbe anche senza champions,se gli sottoponessero un progetto importante e degli investimenti mirati per rinforzare la rosa.Ragazzi,forse ci stiamo dimenticando che il milan e' sempre il milan



beh con questa cosa che siamo sempre il Milan non so se valga ancora,dopo le ultime malefatte.Io direi che ora come ora valiamo l'Atalanta!


----------



## sheva90 (16 Novembre 2012)

Fantacalcio per me.
Anzi fantascienza.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Sull'inserto settimanale Extra Time, andato in edicola stamani assieme alla Gazzetta dello Sport, si legge un'indagine relativa al futuro di Pep Guardiola. Queste le percentuali su quella che potrebbe essere la prossima squadra guidata dall'ex allenatore del Barcellona: attualmente, il Chelsea è in vantaggio sulle altre pretendenti con il 30%, seguito dal Milan, dal Manchester City e dal Bayern Monaco, tutte ferme al 20%. Chiude il Manchester United, che ha il 10%.


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

non sta in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> guardiola verrebbe anche senza champions,se gli sottoponessero un progetto importante e degli investimenti mirati per rinforzare la rosa.Ragazzi,forse ci stiamo dimenticando che il milan e' sempre il milan



quoto in toto...anche senza champions,costruiamoli una rosa per vincere il campionato su sue disposizioni tattiche e viene di corsa secondo me


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Non è così un illusione, i contatti ci sono, ed è palese. Vediamo cosa sceglierà, se gli mostriamo un bel progetto, questo accetta senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Essendo un tecnico di alto livello (almeno sulla carta) è ovvio che preferirebbe fare la champions. Ma un buon progetto potrebbe convincerlo lo stesso.



Anzi, un anno di "riposo" dalle coppe europee consentirebbe ad un nuovo allenatore di lavorare settimanalmente bene e mettere le basi per il futuro. Verrebbe visto anche come un bene il non esser in europa, certo ha bisogno di un progetto che preveda investimenti e sopratutto totale autonomia.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Io vedo come il city una squadra piu adatta a mofrigno, nel senso quel tipo di squadra che non ha prestigio , ma che dopo aver vinto la premier vuole fare bella figura in europa. E mofrigno è quel tipo che vuole portare "nome" a queste genere di squadra 

Guardiola non è tipo da Mancheter city non è tipo da calcio inglese, il PSG, lasciamo stare Guardiola se è quel genere di persona il psg non lo prenderà mai neanche per 20 mil all'anno (o forse )

Il Milan è quella piu povera a livello economico delle tre, pero rimane una squadra con grandissimo prestigio e blasone. La filosofia del Milan è la stessa di quella del barca. L'unica pecca è non giocare la CL, questo magari puo influire sulla sua scelta, ma se i ha un progetto...

Io credo che non verrà. Vorrebbe comq un ingaggio da 4-5-6 mil, vorrebbe garanzie, il Milan non ha tutto questo....

Il Milan poi non ha mai speso cifre folli per un allenatore.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Secondo il Daily Mail, *Guardiola*, nelle prossime settimane potrebbe incontrare i dirigenti del *Chelsea *per iniziare a programmare la stagione 2013/2014


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Mail, *Guardiola*, nelle prossime settimane potrebbe incontrare i dirigenti del *Chelsea *per iniziare a programmare la stagione 2013/2014



Effettivamente il Chelsea è veramente quella squadra che può garantire a Guardiola tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2012)

Io continuo a crederci, Guardiola oltre ai soldi e al progetto guarda anche molto all'ambiente, la Premier è un campionato fantastico, ma non penso che abbia voglia di vivere in Inghilterra, al contrario ama l'Italia.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io continuo a crederci, Guardiola oltre ai soldi e al progetto guarda anche molto all'ambiente, la Premier è un campionato fantastico, ma non penso che abbia voglia di vivere in Inghilterra, al contrario ama l'Italia.



mica va in un gulag russo come eto'o.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

Vedrete che alla fine tornera' ancelotti. 

Ha tutte le carte in regola per tornare, sta facendo male in liguria1"cit dove a quest'ora dovrebbw essere a punteggio pieno, in champions bene che va arriva ai quarti....e secondo me una parte dei parigini si e' gia' scocciata. 

Il chelsea ha giocatori piu' adatti al suo modo di giocare, oscar hazard mata senza contare che prenderanno un grande attaccante..
ad oggi abbiamo solo elsharaui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mica va in un gulag russo come eto'o.


Non ho detto questo, ma che preferisce l'italia tra le due, questo è palese.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Vedrete che alla fine tornera' ancelotti.



'' Core de Roma ''.

Io ci spero, daje maggica salvaci


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Galliani ai microfoni di 5 minuti di recupero in onda su Rai 1 parla di Guardiola:"Guardiola non era una bufala giornalistica, lo seguiamo e lo stimiamo molto. Poteva essere un'ipotesi, ma non è detto che avrebbe scelto il Milan".
*


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Quindi con questa dichiarazione sembra dire che il tecnico è stato seguito ma di fatto ha già fatto la sua scelta e non sarà il Milan. O sbaglio?


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi con questa dichiarazione sembra dire che il tecnico è stato seguito ma di fatto ha già fatto la sua scelta e non sarà il Milan. O sbaglio?



Più o meno. A questo punto è probabile che resti Allegri


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi con questa dichiarazione sembra dire che il tecnico è stato seguito ma di fatto ha già fatto la sua scelta e non sarà il Milan. O sbaglio?



Boh, sembrerebbe così, ma quando Galliani inizia a confondere i tempi verbali non si riesce mai a capire cosa voglia dire.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Io credo tutto dipenda da Berlusconi. Se gli gira il matto Guardiola lo porta al 100%. Chi ha avuto a che fare con Berlusconi in tutti i suoi anni di calcio dice che quando scende in campo lui a parlarti a quattr'occhi sia impossibile dire di no. Il suo potere persuasivo è risaputo.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo jino.

E' tutta questione di soldi, solo soldi.

Per chi viene dall'estero poi non ne parliamo..

Cioe' allegri anche l'anno prossimo non si puo' ne' vedere ne' sentire


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Opinione mia, secondo me non é mai stato trattato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Dicembre 2012)

lol.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo El Mundo Deportivo *Pep Guardiola* *ha comunicato ai suoi collaboratori di aver scelto la Premier League*. L'indiscrezione proviene da un dirigente di una squadra della stessa Lega inglese.


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo El Mundo Deportivo *Pep Guardiola* *ha comunicato ai suoi collaboratori di aver scelto la Premier League*. L'indiscrezione proviene da un dirigente di una squadra della stessa Lega inglese.



Dalle parole di Galliani si era capito che era sfumato.
Peccato. Non vedo altri allenatori sulla piazza.

Montella è accasato. 
Spalletti resta in russia.
Forse Benitez che è al Chelsea ma è ancora papabile.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Dicembre 2012)

Più che Guardiola, vorrei Montella.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Sogno; mica viene ad allenare Gianni e Pinotto.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2012)

Che bello...un altro anno con cimabue che fa una cosa e ne sbaglia 2


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi su Guardiola:"Non verrà al Milan perchè con lui si sono fatti vivi degli amici di vecchia data"*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Guardiola:"Non verrà al Milan perchè con lui si sono fatti vivi degli amici di vecchia data"*



Sembra un messaggio m.....


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2013)

Allora va al City?


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, probabile


----------

